# Ads in posts?



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

What's with the ads being put into people's posts now? Wasn't the site generating enough revenue with all the ads already and donations?


----------



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Twombles62 said:


> What's with the ads being put into people's posts now? Wasn't the site generating enough revenue with all the ads already and donations?


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry, it appears it only occurs when you're not logged in.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Twombles62 said:


> Sorry, it appears it only occurs when you're not logged in.


That'll teach you to try to fly in under the radar!


----------

